# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Κατασκευή για προστασία από το κρύο

## Kostas Angelo

Σκέφτομαι από το καλοκαίρι να βγάλω το ζευγαράκι μου τις καρδερίνες έξω στο μπαλκόνι λόγω έλλειψης χώρου μέσα στο σπίτι.Το πρόβλημα εδώ (Γερμανία) είναι οι πολύ χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες τον χειμώνα (μέχρι την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα χιόνιζε ενώ τον χειμώνα έφτασε τους -16) και τα πολλά αρπακτικά.Από γεράκια μέχρι και τους σκίουρους.Το μπαλκόνι εδώ είναι δυτικό αλλά πολύ καλά προστατευμένο από αέρα.
Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν για αρχή να φτιάξω ένα ξύλινο κουτί και μπροστά να του φτιάξω γυάλινη ή από plexi glas πρόσοψη μετακινούμενη και μέσα εκεί να τοποθετήσω το κλουβί.Εννοείται στην πρόσοψη θα έχω ανοίξει τρύπες για ανακύκλωση του αέρα.Θέλω στο εσωτερικό του κουτιού να τοποθετήσω ένα μονωτικό υλικό.Μετά σκέφτηκα να τοποθετήσω και ένα θερμαντικό σώμα ,γιατί από μόνο του το κουτί δεν φτάνει με θερμοκρασίες από 0 εώς -16 , όπως είναι λάμπα ή μία ηλεκτρική πλάκα με θερμοστάτη από αυτές που χρησιμοποιούν εδώ οι εκτροφείς για τα κοτοπουλάκια.





Έχει κάποιος άποψη για το ποιό θερμαντικό σώμα θα ήταν προτιμότερο να χρησιμοποίησω?
Αν χρησιμοποιήσω λάμπα σε πόση απόσταση θα πρέπει να είναι από τα πουλιά ?θα τα ενοχλεί το βράδυ ο φωτισμός της ?
Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω έναν απλό αναλογικό θερμοστάτη χώρου σε σειρά με την λάμπα ώστε να έχω σταθερή θερμοκρασία?
Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάποιο μονωτικό υλικό για υγρασία και κρύο αλλά να είναι και κατάλληλο για τα πουλιά?
Άν υπάρχει κάποια άλλη ιδέα για κατασκευή είναι ευπρόσδεκτη!!

----------


## dimitris_patra

Κώστα κατ αρχήν .......λάμπα πυρακτώσεως δηλ. που να φωτίζει αποκλείεται!!!!! Απαγορεύεται να τους κάνεις την νύχτα μέρα!!!!!
Πες μας πόσο μεγάλο θέλεις να είναι το κουτί........δηλ τι διαστάσεις πρέπει να έχει για να χωρέσουν μέσα τα κλουβιά σου?????

----------


## dimitris_patra

.......αυτές οι λάμπες είναι κατάλληλες, κεραμικές που δεν φωτίζουν.

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Δημήτρη σκέφτομαι 1 μέτρο ύψος x 1 μέτρο μήκος x 0,5 μέτρο πλάτος.ξύλινη κατασκευή να χωρέσει δύο κλούβες 90άρες πάνω κάτω.

Λάμπες εννοώ της elstein.Αλλά τώρα που το διαβάζω καλύτερα αυτές είναι υπέρυθρης ακτινοβολίας. Μάλλον δεν κάνουν. 
Κεραμικές θα μπορούσαν να θερμάνουν τέτοιο χώρο?είναι κατάλληλες για τα πουλιά?και έχουν τέτοια αντοχή να τις έχω για μεγάλο διάστημα αναμμένες?

----------


## dimitris_patra

Η δική μου πρόταση είναι..........κουτί  πανελ......θέρμανση με αντιστάσεις από τοστιέρα (αν σου αρέσει θα σου πω πως γίνετε), θερμοστάτης ψηφιακός (πάμφθηνος), ανεμιστηράκια 220v.....κλπ

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Εννοείται πως μου αρέσει..Αν η τιμή των υλικών δεν φθάνει στα ύψη..
Το έχεις κατασκευάσει?

----------


## dimitris_patra

έχω χρησιμοποιήσει αντιστάσεις για τοστιέρα σε επωαστική μηχανή γιά αυγά κότας κλπ. 
έχω βάλει δύο αντιστάσεις οι οποίες είναι 220v \1000w αλλά συνδεδεμένες εν σειρά. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι  η κάθε μία τροφοδοτείται με 110v, δεν ανεβάζει μεγάλη θερμοκρασία και δεν καίγεται ποτέ!!!!!!

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον! αν και δεν σκαμπάζω πολλά από ηλεκτρικά (άν και έχω τελειώσει στο ΤΕΙ  σας ηλεκτρολόγος!!) νομίζω ότι δεν είναι κάτι δύσκολο.
Τα υλικά που χρειάζομαι είναι αυτά που αναφέρεις παραπάνω?έχει και κάτι άλλο?
Το πάνελ είναι πολυουρεθάνης?

----------


## dimitris_patra

οι αντιστάσεις εδώ κοστίζουν γύρω στα 10Ε η μία, ο θερμοστάτης 10Ε περίπου από ebay....... τα fan 5-6Ε το ένα (σαν το μεγάλο πρέπει να πάρεις) .......το κουτί δεν ξέρω πόσο......
ίσως υπάρξουν και καλύτερες προτάσεις.

----------


## Kostas Angelo

τα πάνελ δεν είναι καθόλου ακριβά από ότι βλέπω εδώ.10 με 12 ευρώ το τετραγωνικό στα 40μμ πάχος.Δεν ξέρω βέβαια άν η τιμή είναι ίδια για τα 2 -3 τετραγωνικά που χρειάζομαι.Αν δεν μπορέσω να βρώ μικρή ποσότητα θα πάω στο ξύλο με μία εσωτερική επένδυση και εξωτερικά νάυλον για τις βροχερές μέρες.
Η ιδέα όμως με τα ηλεκτρικά μου φαίνεται αρκετα καλή και αξιόπιστη αφού την έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει ..Να σε ενοχλήσω σε κανέναν μήνα που σκέφτομαι να το φτιάξω να μου πείς για συνδεσμολογία ?

----------


## dimitris_patra

επειδή έγραψες για μόνωση σκέφτηκα το πάνελ.....αν πας στην κατασκευή πχ από κοντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης θα δυσκολευτείς να το μονωσεις.
Στην κατασκευή αυτή που θέλεις να κάνεις ένα σημαντικό πρόβλημα που θα έχεις είναι το πως θα έχεις ομοιόμορφη διασπορά της θερμότητας. 
Αν οι κλούβες σου τοποθετηθούν οριζόντια η μία δίπλα στην άλλη, το πρόβλημα λύνεται σχετικά ευκολα.
Αν όμως τις τοποθετήσεις κάθετα την μία κάτω από την άλλη, δυσκολεύουν τα πράγματα....... πχ μπορεί στην επάνω η θερμοκρασία να είναι 20'Cκαι στην κάτω 10'C.......και η κατασκευή χρειάζεται άλλη μελέτη......σκέψου το.

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Για κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης σκεφτόμουν και για δύο ορόφους.Η μόνωση θα μπορούσε να είναι κάτι απλό.Να γίνει μέσα από το ξύλο μια στρώση νάυλον ώστε να μην περνάει υγρασία συν φελιζόλ για παράδειγμα να κρατάει την θερμότητα.
¨Αν όμως μονώσω και τους δύο ορόφους μεταξύ τους ώστε η θερμότητα να μην μεταφέρεται από κάτω προς τα πάνω και τοποθετήσω από ένα θερμαντικό σώμα σε κάθε όροφο π.χ από μία 40 watt κεραμική λάμπα?

Οι λάμπες αυτές είναι οι ίδιες που χρησιμοποιούνται στα ερπετά?

----------


## jk21

Πανελ πολυουρεθανης , η καλυτερη λυση , μην κοιτας κατι αλλο , ειδικα για εκει πανω και μην του δινεις περιθωριο να μας γραψει τον αλλο μηνα    :Happy: .Τωρα που ξεκινησε ενα πολυ ομορφο θεμα , να μας το παρουσιασει *χαλαρα* αλλα *τωρα*  :Happy:

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Πανελ πολυουρεθανης , η καλυτερη λυση , μην κοιτας κατι αλλο , ειδικα για εκει πανω και μην του δινεις περιθωριο να μας γραψει τον αλλο μηνα   .Τωρα που ξεκινησε ενα πολυ ομορφο θεμα , να μας το παρουσιασει *χαλαρα* αλλα *τωρα*


.......σιγά ορέ μην σου φύγει ο κύρος ο γρανάζης (δηλ. εγώ) και έρθει η καταστροφή!!!!!! :rollhappy:

----------


## jk21

Α δεν κρατω κανενα μην φυγει ! σε ειδα σε φορμα  , με ομορφη ιδεα  , τεκμηριωμενη με τις οποιες ηλεκτρολογικες δικες μου γνωσεις και ξερω οτι μπορει σε ενα μηνα ,μπορει εσυ  να εισαι ετοιμος να συνεχισεις ,μπορει ο Κωστας ομως να σκεφτει να κανει κατι αλλο και να ξεχαστει το θεμα . Τωρα αυτα θα σχολιαζουμε; ας αφησουμε τα offtopic του jk και .... συνεχιζουμε !!!!   :Happy:

----------


## dimitris_patra

......βάλε το χιούμορ στην καθημερινότητα σου......στο έχω ξαναπεί αλλά δεν με ακούς!!!!!


Πάμε παρακάτω.......
Κώστα το πως θα κάνεις την κατασκευή θα το αποφασίσεις εσύ. Και το γράφω αυτό επειδή απ όσο ξέρω είσαι λίγο καιρό εκεί και δεν γνωρίζω τι κατασκευαστικές δυνατότητες έχεις.......δηλ. εργαλεία κλπ.
Σχετικά με αυτό που έγραψες για κοντρα πλακέ και εσωτερικά νάιλον.......ξέχνα το!!!! αν μπει η υγρασία μέσα στο κουτί......μπήκε!!!! το νάιλον δεν θα σου προσφέρει τίποτα. 
οπότε.......αν τελικά αποφασίσεις να κάνεις το κουτί από κοντρα πλακέ, εγώ θα σου προτείνω να το περάσεις εξωτερικά με μονωτικό που χρησιμοποιούμε για μόνωση από υγρασία στις ταράτσες........2-3 χέρια και δεν περνάει μέσα τίποτα, ακόμα και αν είναι στην βροχή.
Επίσης.......λέμε για μόνωση αλλά........με την πρόσοψη τι θα κάνεις????? ένα απλό τζάμι σε -16'C ????διπλό τζάμι????? τζάμι και απέξω πορτάκια??????

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Ρώτησα έναν γνωστό σήμερα και μου είπε ότι μάλλον υπάρχει πάνελ σε ένα κατάστημα τύπου *****.Θα πάω την παρασκευή να ψάξω τι δυνατότητες έχω.
Σε Άλλο μαγαζί με κατασκευαστικά υλικά έχουν μηχανουργείο που κόβουν τα ξύλα στα μέτρα που χρειάζεται ο πελάτης,αλλά δεν θυμάμαι να είδα πάνελ.
Άν τελικά χρησιμοποιήσω πάνελ τις πλευρές μεταξύ τους πως τις ενώνω? και τις γωνίες πως τις κλείνω?
Για πρόσοψη έχω εδω δίπλα έναν τζαμά που φτιάχνει παράθυρα.οπότε μόλις με το καλό τελειώσω το κουτί θα ξεκινήσω να ψάχνω και τις ενναλακτικές για πρόσοψη.
Για τη μόνωση στο ξύλο δεν πήγε καθόλου το μυαλό μου σε αυτό το υλικό (τελείως ερασιτέχνης).Μου φαίνεται πολύ καλή ιδέα.
¨Αν χρησιμοποιήσω ξύλο η αντίσταση δεν είναι επικίνδυνη?

Κάνω τόσες ερωτήσεις ώστε να συγκεντρώσω τα υλικά για κάθε περίπτωση και να πάω στα καταστήματα έτοιμος ώστε τελικά να επιλέξω.

Οι όμορφες (κατασκευαστικές) ιδέες είναι μέρος του Χόμπυ μας πιστεύω και είναι το αλατοπίπερο της εκτροφής!

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Κάτι σαν αυτό? Πάχος 2,5 εκ με 9,43 ευρώ από ebay.

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Ρώτησα έναν γνωστό σήμερα και μου είπε ότι μάλλον υπάρχει πάνελ σε ένα κατάστημα τύπου Praktiker.


δες εκεί μήπως βρεις καμιά ντουλάπα για εξ. χώρο βολική ώστε να τοποθετήσεις μόνο τα ηλεκτρολογικά.......




> Άν τελικά χρησιμοποιήσω πάνελ τις πλευρές μεταξύ τους πως τις ενώνω? και τις γωνίες πως τις κλείνω?.


παίρνεις γωνιά αλουμίνιο 5χ5cm....βίδες ή πριτσίνια......και σιλικόνη........








> ¨Αν χρησιμοποιήσω ξύλο η αντίσταση δεν είναι επικίνδυνη?


ξέχνα τις αντιστάσεις.......πρέπει να φτιάξεις στηρίγματα κλπ.....κλπ   βάλε λάμπες κεραμικές με ντουί πορσελάνης είναι πιό εύκολο.




> Οι όμορφες (κατασκευαστικές) ιδέες είναι μέρος του Χόμπυ μας πιστεύω και είναι το αλατοπίπερο της εκτροφής!


.......εγώ θα έλεγα.......ρε τι τραβάμε με τα παλιόπουλα!!!!! :rollhappy:

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Η πρώτη σκέψη ήταν η ντουλάπα αλλά η μεγαλύτερη που βρήκα σε μήκος ήταν 80 άρα.Οι κλούβες είναι 90άρες.
Ωραία θα κάνω μια έρευνα αγοράς και θα επανέλθω με τα υλικά που βρήκα.

Κάτι τελευταίο προς το παρών.Οι λάμπες είναι οι ίδιες για τα ερπετά?

----------


## dimitris_patra

Appliaction and uses:
Reptiles, pets, livestock farm animals-keeping, all kinds of dehumidification, sterilization.

----------


## Kostas Angelo

επισκεύτικα τα καταστήματα αυτά αλλά δυστυχώς δεν βρήκα πάνελ.Το βρήκα μόνο στη σελίδα μίας εταιρίας που τα κατασκευάζει αλλά από ότι κατάλαβα δίνουν μόνο μεγάλες ποσότητες. γι αυτό εγκατέλειψα την ιδέα του πάνελ.
Παράγγειλα ξύλο κομμένο στις διαστάσεις που χρειάζομαι και κόστισε 30 ευρώ.Ρώτησα για το μονωτικό από αυτό που χρησιμοποιούμε στις ταράτσες αλλά μου είπε ένας πωλητής οτι θα ηταν τεράστιο λάθος γιατί είναι επικίνδυνο για τα πουλάκια.Μου σύστησε να το βάψω με μία μονωτική βαφή για ξύλο η οποία δεν είναι επιβλαβής  και έτσι δεν είναι δηλητηριώδης για τα πουλάκια.Επίσης μου πρότεινε από μέσα να βάλω ένα φίλμ αλουμινίου (από ότι κατάλαβα στα ελληνικά είναι η ανακλαστική μόνωση) και διογκωμένη πολυστερίνη (φελιζόλ).

Θα ξεκινήσω με αυτά μόλις είναι έτοιμα τα ξύλα και θα ανεβάσω φωτό κατά τη διάρκεια της κατασκευής.

----------


## dimitris_patra

Κώστα καλά έκανες και δεν προτίμησες το μονωτικό για ταράτσες έτσι ώστε να αποφύγεις και την παραμικρή πιθανότητα.
Πάντως το υδατοδιαλυτό  υλικό μιάς πολύ γνωστής μάρκας στην ελλάδα, λέει στις οδηγίες.......ότι μπορεί να είναι ερεθιστικό στα μάτια, στο δέρμα ή με την εισπνοή κατά την εφαρμογή, αλλά είναι μη τοξικό όταν στεγνώσει.....σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές της ΕΕ........κλπ .....κλπ και νομίζω ότι αυτό ισχύει και για όλα τα χρώματα, κόλλες κλπ

Καλή επιτυχία στην κατασκευή σου!!!!!!

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη και για τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές και ιδέες.

----------


## Kostas Angelo

ξεκίνησα ήδη την κατασκευή μου.¨Εχω χρησιμοποιήσει ξύλο (πριονίδι) 16 μμ στο οποίο περάστηκε ένα χέρι άχρωμο μονωτικό και έπειτα βάφτηκε στο χρώμα που επέλεξε η γυναίκα(ήταν ο όρος για να γίνει η κατασκευή στο μπαλκόνι). Μέσα έκλεισα όπου υπήρχαν ανοίγματα με σιλικόνη και τοποθέτησα στα τοιχώματα αφρολέξ 20 μμ. πάνω από το αφρολέξ τοποθετήθηκε αυτό το υλικό με αλουμίνιο και ένα μαύρο υλικό που μοιάζει πάλι με αφρολέξ.Αυτό  βοηθάει στο να αντανακλάται η θερμότητα.Η επόμενη κίνηση είναι να μπεί διπλό τζάμι στα ανοίγματα στις πόρτες και τα ηλεκτρικά. 
Για ηλεκτρικά αποφάσισα τελικά τις κεραμικές λάμπες που πρότεινε ο Δημήτρης με έναν ψηφιακό θερμοστάτη.Για ανεμηστιράκι το σκέφτομαι ακόμα γιατί με τα μείων που έχει τον χειμώνα εδώ δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο θα θερμανθεί ο χώρος.

----------


## Kostas Angelo

αφού το κουτί τελείωσε και έχουν τοποθετηθεί τα κλουβιά με τα πουλάκια το επόμενο στάδιο είναι η θέρμανση. Έψαξα για λάμπες κεραμικές και η αλήθεια είναι ότι βρήκα αρκετές επιλογές και σε πολύ καλές τιμές.Όμως αντιλήφθηκα καθυστεριμένα ότι έκανα λάθος στις διαστάσεις του κουτιού και δεν άφησα αρκετό χώρο ώστε να χωρέσουν οι λάμπες άνετα και πλέον το θεωρώ επικίνδυνο να έρθουν σε επαφή με το φαινυζόλ. Γι αυτό και έψαξα άλλη λύση.Αυτό που βρήκα είναι το θερμαινόμενο καλώδιο για τα ερπετά που είναι τυλιγμένο με σιλικόνη.Αυτό αντέχει και σε υγρασία και λέω να επιλέξω 6 μέτρα μήκος με 50W.Τι λέτε ,θα έχει καθόλου απόδοση με τα μεγάλα κρύα?

----------


## Αριστειδης

Μπορεις να ανοιξεις τρυπα και να μπει εξωτερικα η λαμπα.Επισης υπαρχουν καποιες πλακες που ζεστενουν τερραριουμ για φιδια αραχνες κλπ και ειναι πολυ λεπτες τις βρισκεις σε 2-3 μεγεθη και καλο θα ηταν να τοποθετηθει στο πλαι και οχι απο κατω.Για το καλωδιι δεν ξερω αν προσφερει την απαραιτητη θερμοτητα.Πολυ ομορφη η κατασκευη σου

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Μήπως εννοείς αυτό Αριστείδη.Είναι και αυτό μία από τις εναλλακτικές που κοιτάζω.βγαίνει σε πολλές διαστάτάσεις και watt.Εάν θα επιλέξω αυτό έλεγα να βάλω δύο κομμάτια ,ένα σε κάθε όροφο,των 35 ή 45 Watt. Και αυτό μου φαίνεται πιο ασφαλής λύση. Φομάμαι με τις λάμπες μην έρθουν σε επαφή με το φαινυζόλ και λαμπαδιάσει όλη η κατασκευή μαζί με τα πουλάκια...

----------


## Kostas Angelo



----------


## Kostas Angelo

Η κατασκευή μου είναι έτοιμη και έχει μπεί σε λειτουργία καθώς η θερμοκρασία τα βράδια εδώ πέφτει στους 2-3 βαθμούς.
Χρησιμοποίησα τελικά κεραμική λάμπα και τον θερμοστάτη της Lucky Reptile Thermo Control II που τον βρήκα σε καλή τιμή στα 30 ευρώ ενώ πρόσθεσα και Led ταινία με ψυχρό λευκό φως γιατί όταν οι πόρτες είναι κλειστές δεν υπάρχει αρκετός φωτισμός.
Αυτό που κάνει ευχάριστη εντύπωση από την κατασκευή μου είναι ότι η εσωτερική θερμοκρασία είναι πάντα 3-4 βαθμούς υψηλότερη από την εξωτερική θερμοκρασία και χωρίς την χρήση της λάμπας.Επίσης όταν οι πόρτες είναι ανοιχτές πάλι έχω διαφορά θερμοκρασίας γύρω στους 3 Βαθμούς.Για παράδειγμα στις 9 το πρωί το εξωτερικό θερμόμετρο έδειχνε 4 βαθμούς και το εσωτερικό 7.7 χωρίς την χρήση της λάμπας.
¨Αν και από ότι διαβάζω στα Forum εδώ οι εκτροφείς αφήνουν και τα καναρίνια και τα ιθαγενή σε εξωτερικούς χώρους που οι θερμοκρασίες φτάνουν τους -15 χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα, τα έχουν βέβαια σε χώρους προστατευμένους από αέρηδες και δίνουν τροφές πλούσιες σε λιπαρούς σπόρους.


[I
MG]imag[IMG]pic upload[/IMG]e hosting site over 5mb[/IMG]
[IMG]gifs upload[/IMG][IMG]post image[/IMG][IMG]image uploader[/IMG]

----------


## wild15

Συγχαρητήρια!!! Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή!!

----------


## jk21

ειναι σημαντικο να κοβονται τα ρευματα ! τα πουλια και στη φυση εκτιθεται σε τοσο χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες , αρκει να κρυβονται σε απανεμα μερη και να εχουν τροφη να παρουν θερμιδες και να κανουν καυσεις που θα τα ζεστανουν !

πανεμορφη η κατασκευη ! μπραβο

----------


## py44091

> έχω χρησιμοποιήσει αντιστάσεις για τοστιέρα σε επωαστική μηχανή γιά αυγά κότας κλπ. 
> έχω βάλει δύο αντιστάσεις οι οποίες είναι 220v \1000w αλλά συνδεδεμένες εν σειρά. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι  η κάθε μία τροφοδοτείται με 110v, δεν ανεβάζει μεγάλη θερμοκρασία και δεν καίγεται ποτέ!!!!!!


Καλησπερα θα ηταν εύκολο να σου κανω καποιες ερωτησεις σχετικα?

----------


## Kostas Angelo

θυμάστε την κατασκευή μου για την προστασία των πουλιών μου από το κρύο? ( φωτογραφίες της προηγούμενης κατάστασης υπάρχουν στο θέμα σε προηγούμενα ποστ)

Ε λοιπόν έχουμε κάποιες αλλαγούλες... Προστέθηκε ένας όροφος,για να υποδεχτεί το καινούργιο μου ζευγαράκι,  άλλαξε χρώμα και τοποθετήθηκαν ωραιότερες πορτούλες με μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια plexiglas για να έχουν τα πουλάκια περισσότερο φως και ορατότητα προς τα έξω. 

Κάποιες μικρές λεπτομέρειες απομένουν πλέον να διορθωθούν όπως είναι να αφαιρεθεί τελείως η θέρμανση αφού έτσι και αλλιώς τον περασμένο χειμώνα δεν την χρησιμοποίησα καθόλου, και να φτιάξω καινούργιες σακούλες για τα κλουβιά για να μην πέφτουν οι σπόροι έξω και φωνάζει η σύζυγος.

][[IMG][/IMG]/

----------


## MacGyver

Κώστα η μπλε χάντρα για το μάτι τα σπάει. ..

Πολυ όμορφα και τακτοποιημενα.  Ερώτηση: οταν θα έχεις κλειστό το πλεξιγκλας από που θα παίρνουν αέρα? Θα τα ακούς να κελαηδανε?

Η σύζυγός τελικά μπαίνει στην εξίσωση σε όλους μας...

----------


## Kostas Angelo

> Κώστα η μπλε χάντρα για το μάτι τα σπάει. ..
> 
> Πολυ όμορφα και τακτοποιημενα.  Ερώτηση: οταν θα έχεις κλειστό το πλεξιγκλας από που θα παίρνουν αέρα? Θα τα ακούς να κελαηδανε?
> 
> Η σύζυγός τελικά μπαίνει στην εξίσωση σε όλους μας...


Το μπλε ματάκι πάντα υπάρχει κοντά στα πουλιά για προστασία!!
Εννοείται πως αν δεν δώσει η σύζυγος το οκ ( και οδηγειες για το χρωμα) δεν γίνεται τίποτα χαχα.

Τον χειμώνα έτσι και αλλιώς δεν θα τα ακούω να κελαηδανε αφού δεν έχω ανοιχτό παράθυρο η πόρτα του διαμερίσματος λόγω κρύου. Όσο για τον αέρα.. Δεν έχει και την καλύτερη μόνωση η κατασκευή και εκτός των άλλων μια φορά την ημέρα, κάθε μέρα ανοίγουν οι πόρτες για ανανέωση φαγητού νερού και αέρα.

----------

